# so, my vacuum just caught on fire...



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

Scary. Smoke and flames. Somehow I managed to throw it outside before it did much damage inside (besides being incredibly stinky!)

What's good for new ones?? Anyone have an Oreck?


----------



## MeganW (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow That sounds like something that would happen to me. We just bought a Dyson and we LOVE it. Looked into Oreck but there are no attachments. (At least I couldn't find any)


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh wow! I've managed to kill a couple of vacuums in my time.. but I only ever get stinky burnt out motor smell, never actual flames. This proves that you do entirely too much vacuuming!







: I'm drooling over an upright dyson.. I'm sure it'll rain 800bucks from the sky one day so I can buy one








No clue about attachments etc.. I'm not an attachment vacuuming kinda gal


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

:


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2mygirl* 







:









YES that's the icon I was looking for!!!!! hehehe


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

People rave about the dyson, but who wants to spend 500 on a vacuum? Not me!

I have a bissel, bagless and lift off. It is great, you can wash the foam filters (they don't tell you that) and in the 3 years we have had it, it has never given me an issue. It's the red one.

We have three kids, two bullgods and hardwood downstairs, carpet up the stairs and upstairs and it works great on all surfaces.. plus it was 150 bucks, and consumer reports called it a best buy.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny* 
People rave about the dyson, but who wants to spend 500 on a vacuum? Not me!

I have a bissel, bagless and lift off. It is great, you can wash the foam filters (they don't tell you that) and in the 3 years we have had it, it has never given me an issue. It's the red one.

We have three kids, two bullgods and hardwood downstairs, carpet up the stairs and upstairs and it works great on all surfaces.. plus it was 150 bucks, and consumer reports called it a best buy.

I did... because I was sick of vacuums that sucked... ermm or didn't suck.


----------



## Milvudeeshna (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monocyte* 
Scary. Smoke and flames. Somehow I managed to throw it outside before it did much damage inside (besides being incredibly stinky!)























: I'm sorry, I know it had to be a scary situation but I just got the FUNNIEST mental image of a flaming vacuum cleaner flying through the air!


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Life is always entertaining when appliances turn flammable. I think someone should make a reality TV show of it!









For me it was a hair dryer (managed to singe a bit of my hair in the process).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny* 
People rave about the dyson, but who wants to spend 500 on a vacuum? Not me!

I totally agree with the hefty price tag. It's way too expensive!!! But I still love it...and recommend it to folks with allergies and/or lots of pets if you can find one on sale.

When our cleaner started dying, it was a desperate situation. We are the "house of fur." We have 2 poms, a standard American Eski, a rat, 2 guinea pigs, and 3 cats. Everyone lives indoors and the hair and dander would get unweildy (even with weekly brushings and vacuuming 2x a week).

We used a 30% OFF coupon for Kohls, a few giftcards from the holiday and a rewards card. The Dyson was orginally on sale, and with everything together we got it for what we paid for our Hoover.

Our prior vacuum cleaners only combed the fur and hair on our carpet, and died once a year. But the Dyson suuuuucks (in a good way). Now, we no longer have a "shag" carpet.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny* 
two bullgods









I have this mental image of you following a Minotaur around with a vacuum.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Dyson









It cleans amazingly well.


----------



## ItyBty (Jan 3, 2006)

Dysons can be pricey, but if you are careful you can get good deals. Amazon sells refurbished ones, I bought my dc-07 model just as the dc-14 models came out. It was only $250, and I had a gift card for $100, so I got it for cheap. Also watch sewing/vac repair shops - there are a few near me that sell refurbished vacs for cheap. I see them on Craigslist occasionally too.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 







I have this mental image of you following a Minotaur around with a vacuum.

Well it kinda smells like that in here now.


----------

